# Lohnt sich Techniker machen?



## Schöni (14 August 2004)

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich bin mir sicher von euch haben mit sicherheit einige die Ausbildung zum Staatlich anerkannten Techniker gemacht. Könnt ihr mir mal sagen welche Aufgabenfelder man in der Praxis dann annehmen kann und was man da so verdiehnt?


----------



## Kojote (15 August 2004)

*immer machen....*

Hallo 

Ich bin seit 5 Wochen Techniker (Fachrichtung Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung)

Ich kann dir diese Weiterbildung nur emfehlen, obwohl die Schule in Teilzeitform 4 Jahre dauert. 
Und die Aufgabenfelder: Eigentlich alles d.h. nach oben sind (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Verdienst: Als Einsteiger nicht unter ca.3000€ brutto bei 35 St/Wo

Mfg

Jens


----------



## Balou (15 August 2004)

Moin

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.

In meinen Augen Lohnt sich Fortbilden immer ich fange am 6.11 mit dem Industrimeister Elektrotechnik an und ich denke das kann bei der jetztigen Arbeitsmarktsituation nicht verkehrt sein.

MfG Balou


----------



## Kojote (16 August 2004)

*Danke*

Danke....  

Ja...eine Weiterbildung ist sicher immer richtig   

Und Dir viel Glück (und Durchhaltevermögen.... :wink: )



MfG

Jens


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2004)

Hoi,

jo...auch von mir Heli Glüwu  :wink: 

Ich sage nur, wer die Möglichkeit nicht beim Schopfe packt, um sich weiter zu bilden...naja...ist halt nicht so gut  

Ich werde auch in absehbarer Zeit eine Fortbildung zum Meister im Bereich Elektrotechnik absolvieren. Das wird zwar richtig knackig, aber da muss ich wohl durch.

MfG
Arthas


----------



## Arthas (16 August 2004)

lol...

jetzt habe ich hier als "Gast" gepostet :?


----------



## Ralf (16 August 2004)

> was man da so verdiehnt


1) Ausbildung zahlt sich immer _irgendwann_ :!:  :?:  :!: aus.
2) Man muß nicht erwarten, augenblicklich mehr zu verdienen.

Soll heißen, Du wirst irgendwann nach (hoffendlich / DAUMENDRÜCK) bestandener Technikerprüfung bei Deinem Brötchengeber stehen und ihm Dein Zeugnis vorlegen, daraufhin gratuliert er Dir. Jetzt bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Irgendwann wird bei Deinem Arbeitgeber eine Stelle frei, die auf Deine neu erworbene Qualifikation passt, Dein Arbeitgeber erinnert sich dunkel daran >> Das könnte doch der Schöni machen<< dann gibts auch mehr Kohle
- Du siehst mit der höheren Quali keine Zukunft bei Deinem Arbeitgeber und bewirbst Dich (aus ungekündigter Anstellung und mit neuer Quali in der Tasche) bei anderen Unternehmen - Dein Arbeitgeber wird denkbar sauer sein (Jetzt haben wir die ganze Urlaubsplanung auf dessen Technikerschule abgestummt, und nun isser weg) zum Erlangen  eines wichtigen anständigen Zeugnis muß man hier also vorsichtig sein.

Interessantes zum Thema Berufswegeplanung für technische Berufe kann man sehr gut auf den Internetseiten der VDI-Nachrichten unter der Frage und Antwort Serie von Heiko Mell (so'ne Art Dr Sommer :lol: ) nachlesen.
Hier noch die URL http://www.ingenieurkarriere.de/bewerberservice/karrieremagazin/heikomell/k-beratu.asp 
Alles Gute, und den frisch bestandenen herzlichen Glückwunsch

Gruß

Ralf

Hier mal reinkopiert was eben Heiko Mell zum Thema Zusatzstudium schreibt - gilt hier im übertragenen Sinne


> Ein Vorstand mit MBA verdient nicht mehr als ein Vorstand ohne. Das gilt auch für Abteilungsleiter und alle anderen. Der Job bestimmt das Gehalt - nicht vorrangig die individuelle Qualifikation des zufälligen Stelleninhabers (gilt auch für Bundeskanzler, beispielsweise).
> 
> Als Fazit will ich eines meiner gefürchteten Beispiele bilden: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie haben ein schönes, großes Auto der gehobenen Mittelklasse. Dort lassen Sie sich einen zusätzlichen Kompressor einbauen, der deutlich mehr PS "bringt". Und nun fragen Sie eine Automobil-Zeitung:
> 
> ...


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (7 Dezember 2004)

*Techniker ??*

Also Leute, es gibt auch die Situation, daß einem der Techniker zum Hindernis wird.

Als ich im Jahr 2000 mit dem techniker (Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung) angefangen habe, waren die Zeitungen voll mit Stellen.
Dann 2 Jahre später (2 Jahre Vollzeit) war die Situation ganz anders. Man musste viele viele zeitungen durchwühlen, um überhaupt eine Stelle zu finden.

Ich hab mich auf jede erdenkliche Stelle beworben, Erfolg fast Null.
Wenn man sich dann auf eine Stelle bewirbt, als normaler Schaltschrankbauer, bekommt man zu hören "tut uns leid, zu überqualifiziert"....

Dann 2 Jahre arbeitslosigkeit später hab ich jetzt seit dem 1.9. einen Job im Sicherheitsdienst und sehne mich zurück an den Schaltschrank, an dem ich schrauben und verkablen kann.

Also mir persönlich hatte der Techniker ausser Schulden keinen wirklich beruflichen Fortschritt gebracht.
Ich hoffe trotzdem, wieder einen Job in meinem Beruf zu bekommen, weil mir der einfach Spass macht.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2004)

@SBB-N

Bist du eigentlich verpflichtet bei einer Bewerbung den Techniker mit anzugeben, oder kannst du das verschweigen ? Immerhin könnte man versuchen, so Fuß zu fassen, wenn man deswegen dann rausgeschmissen wird, ist es auch nicht schlimmer, als den Job gar nicht bekommen zu haben. Aus einem Job heraus, kann man sich dann auch weiterbewerben mit dem Techniker, irgendwann klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,

sich Weiterbilden wirkt sich langfristig immer positiv aus.

Wer den Techniker oder Betriebswirt oder Meister oder Fachwirt in Abend-/Wochenendkursen macht hat einge Vorteile:

 - sammelt weiter Berufserfahrung
 - muss die Weiterbildung nicht mit Sparbuch finanzieren
 - behält sicheren Arbeitsplatz
 - zeigt, dass er auch mit außergewöhnlichen Belastungen zurecht kommt

Wegen Überqualifikation abgelehnt zu werden ist sicher weniger häufig der Fall als wenn der Stellenanbieter festestellt: 5 Jahre nichts dazugelernt 

Einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz aufgeben für eine Vollzeit-Fortbildung würde ich derzeit nicht empfehlen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Limbo (8 Dezember 2004)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz aufgeben für eine Vollzeit-Fortbildung würde ich derzeit nicht empfehlen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
In Abendschule ist der Techniker aber nur zu schaffen, wenn zuhause und im Betrieb alle mitspielen. 

Es geht nicht, wenn Du regelmäßig Überstunden schieben mußt, den Garten bestellen, oder die Freundin ausführen mußt. 

Limbo


----------

